# Beer & Egg Coat Mask?



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried a beer & egg coat mask on their Poodle? 

We got jumped on by fleas this year. I never had trouble with the pesky things until we moved to Arkansas. Ugh. And they don't seem to be regular fleas because the first time it happened, we used various pour ons, topical treatments, sprayed the entire house with stuff that not only kills fleas but keeps them from reproducing, vacuumed everything daily & emptied the vac each time & removed it from the house. Nothing killed the little suckers so we finally used Bravecto. Went a couple years with no issue & this year we got zapped again. Our little Chi, Tinkerbelle is allergic & she will scratch until she's bloody. But this year our Collie was itching until her skin was beet red. The vet checked her & found zero fleas or flea poo but said, 'continue to check because the amount of fur she has does make it difficult. So he thought it was allergies. So he told me how to treat our Tinkerbelle & prescribed allergy meds for our Collie. I had ordered Top Performance Australian shampoo which is supposed to soothe the skin. While bathing Tink, I found 6 dreaded fleas. Killed them & did another full body check. The shampoo seemed to have addled them so I got her fixed up & we gave the whole tribe pills to kill the fleas for 30 days. Went through the routine to kill & remove fleas through the house, the yard, etc... They go a week to 10 days & then the collie & Tink have little itchy spells. I think part of it is dry skin, part of it is a weed they are meeting outside. 

So while I was watching dog show handler training videos online I stumbled on a beer & egg treatment that is supposed to be really good for skin & coat. Hmm... What could it hurt. So Tink started itching & I put a beer (room temp) into the blender & 2 eggs. Whipped her up a coat mask. You put it on a dry dog. Let it sit for 20-30 minutes then apply shampoo to the coat & then rinse the whole mess out. You don't use water on the coat until the last part. I went10 minutes this first time with Tink because I should have warmed the beer at least enough that she wasn't shivering. Poor kid. But it eliminated the itch. She's had a few little scratches here & there but nothing near the level of what she was doing before treatment. I'm going to try this a a week from next Thursday unless she gets itchy again. It makes their coats really soft. I did both of our Chihuahuas. The interesting thing is it only took half the amount of shampoo I normally use. So instead of the normal amount diluted down for each dog, I did both dogs for the same amount I use on one. Boo's hair is short & can feel kind of harsh but after the beer/egg treatment, she's soft & velvety feeling. I'm dreading doing this to my Collie. Bath time traumatizes her. (She's the dog I had who was dognapped. I didn't realize just how badly it damaged her mentally until she had a vet appointment & the poor thing nervous-drooled so badly she was soak & wet. The vet felt sorry for her. And at bath time.) But I've decided she'll be the dog I next try the egg & beer treatment on. The first night they had a beer-ish smell to them but by morning that was gone & there was no smell but they're so soft & at times Tink's coat almost feels wet. Also very shiny. My Giant's got a little dry skin so she'll be the 4th in our bunch to get it. Mr. Layne's skin seems to be very healthy but his coat's a bit dry. But before I beer/egg a Poodle, I thought I'd see if anyone else has tried it? If so did you notice any benefits?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I never tried it. I imagine the fleas wouldn't enjoy it; the slime probably messes up their breathing spiracles.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I never found any fleas on her by the time I did the beer & eggs but it would please me to mess up the fleas. Little buggers caused a ton of trouble. Darned things. The eggs when blended are surprisingly not slimy. But it certainly helped the skin & affected the hair


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Beer and egg are both traditional ingredients in shampoos so I can see how it might work, but doesn't it take an awful lot of rinsing?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Actually I used less water. The shampoo over the beer/egg then it rinsed very quickly. I used half the regular amount of shampoo & maybe a little more than half the water


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This is interesting. Lol. I'm going to have to keep this in mind if/when we adventure outside of the city.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

It's been a week since I did this on our two Chihuahuas. It has lessened Tinkerbell's itching so much that I'm convinced it works. Her fur feels so different so my next experiment (unless someone changes my mind) is going to be the Giant who has dry skin along her back bone & around her tail. This dog is coal black so if she gets any flakes they are easy to see. But her coat isn't simply hard (as in normal Giant hard coat) her coat is dry & a little brittle. So I'm going to TRY to get photos that show what I'm talking about & then egg/beer her & see what happens. 

I'm experimenting heavily with coat care & with diet so we take care of any problems from the inside out as well as taking care of it topically.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

dogsavvy said:


> It's been a week since I did this on our two Chihuahuas. It has lessened Tinkerbell's itching so much that I'm convinced it works. Her fur feels so different so my next experiment (unless someone changes my mind) is going to be the Giant who has dry skin along her back bone & around her tail. This dog is coal black so if she gets any flakes they are easy to see. But her coat isn't simply hard (as in normal Giant hard coat) her coat is dry & a little brittle. So I'm going to TRY to get photos that show what I'm talking about & then egg/beer her & see what happens.
> 
> I'm experimenting heavily with coat care & with diet so we take care of any problems from the inside out as well as taking care of it topically.


Hi. I have a question if you don't mind.
I think I saw the same video. Since our salon has been shut down again due to Covid-19, I am thinking about trying this out on my white poodle and miniature long haired dachshund. Are you still happy with the results? Did you notice any discoloration on white fur?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Mark said:


> Hi. I have a question if you don't mind.
> I think I saw the same video. Since our salon has been shut down again due to Covid-19, I am thinking about trying this out on my white poodle and miniature long haired dachshund. Are you still happy with the results? Did you notice any discoloration on white fur?



I used this on our black & white long coated Chihuahua. I didn't see any discoloration on her white & she is really super white. The parts of her skin that was red & agitated from scratching improved almost magically. Her coat felt really good afterward. Super silky, soft, & itchiness subsided. 

The 1st treatment I tried was olive oil & warmed coconut oil. She really enjoyed that BUT it took 3 bathes to get the oil out (which was probably my fault). I used a no soap/detergent shampoo the first go & that didn't do the trick. That treatment helped the skin. But the beer & eggs I saw a positive change in skin & coat without any negatives except my girl's were not impressed with being wet with that stuff for the 10-30 minute wait. Tinkerbell the long coated Chi HATED that. She's a bit prissy. My short coated Boo didn't mind.

I haven't yet done my 3 large dogs. Between remodeling our house then we've had a cold snap & my groom room isn't yet heated. 

I saw no negatives to this treatment & I plan to use it regularly now. 










This is a post beer egg mask photo. I should have used whitener on her front paws, not because of the treatment. She gets red on her front paws because she's constantly licking them or holding raw bones while she chews then she licks to clean themo. But she had zero discoloration from the treatment & it actually took some if the staining off her front paws.

Next time I'll attempt before & after pics but she's hard to photograph. The minute she realizes your looking at her she flops over on her back & assumes maximum cuteness position.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for the details. I had to stop by the store to pick up some beer to do the treatment, so just did it yesterday. I can't believe how well it worked. My miniature long-haired dachshund went so well and her coat was sooo soft and silky. She usually has a mud pack or a silk pack at the groomers (And I felt this was just as good if not better, and it didn't cost $50 to do!). As for my poodle, (it was totally my fault) but since I didn't brush her well enough before the bath, I had a lot of trouble massaging the treatment all the way down to her skin in some areas. However, even with that, she came out so well. I think, for my dogs, the only caution was that when I tried to apply around their faces, they kept trying to lick it at first. Since it wasn't much, I didn't think it would bother them, though.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Mark, I'm glad it did well for you. I've tried a lot of stuff with dogs. This is AMAZING. I had dogs with red scratch marks & it soothed all that. I spent $0.89 at Walmart for clear condiment bottles. That worked well for me to get it to the skin.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

I never thought of that. I do use bottles for diluting my shampoo and conditioner for them and it makes the application so much easier as they are both small. I will try a bottle next time.
Thanks!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

You are most welcome!

I have these two little Chihuahuas & honestly they are great for me in the bath but the short coated one is VERY hard to get stuff to the skin so I learned the squirty bottle. I used to get them at the dollar store but they didn't carry them here this spring.

Did you notice if you used less shampoo? On our dogs, it was about half the normal amount of shampoo I had to use.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

How do you keep your dog from eating this off of themselves?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thus far none of mine have tried it. My big dogs did a sniff test but no offer to lick. My big dogs have raw eggs often but maybe it doesn't smell good with the beer? I dunno but the dogs weren't tasting. 

The olive & coconut oil treatment was another matter. I got concerned for Tinks tummy. Then the others want to use her like a lollipop & Tink said NO.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

How much do you think you would need for a standard poodle? I live on a chicken farm so we've got lots of eggs 😉 and hopefully hubby has some beer I can steal.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

For a show German Shepherd, they used 2 beer & I think 4 or 6 eggs. When I hand mix it had some slimy effect but blend it in the blender & it was very liquid. That should do a SPOO unless he's in long coat


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Newport said:


> How do you keep your dog from eating this off of themselves?


In my case, I saved the face and head area to the last, and just told them 'NO!' when they tried to lick it on their bodies. AS they are small, I don't think they were able to get much. They are not big fans of anything bitter, so I think the next time I use it, they won't be very keen on eating it.


----------

